# learning to fish musky



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

hi out there I am an avid bass and walleye fisherman. I would like to learn how to catch musky. I have never fished for them and would like to start. I am buying a boat soon and would like to get out with a musky hunter to see how they set up and fish for these monsters. If anyone has room on their boat I would love to come and learn from you. And I don't mind helping out with bait or gas. you can contact me on this site or email me on aol.thanks a ton  
Brad.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Dude don't do it. Just say no! That stuff is very addicting! It's can also be terribly expensive once you are hooked. Put the musky pole down! You ain't gonna have any fun with a huge fish with rows of razor sharp teeth trying to pull you out of the boat.  

I'm still a rookie, so you don't want to learn from me. I don't know jack yet. There is a good program for musky fishing in Ohio though. It's the Ohio Husky Musky Club. Check out the website at http://web.tusco.net/ohiohuskiemuskieclub/index.htm. There is a very high catch and release percentage among musky fishers in Ohio. I'm fishing my first club outing this weekend at Clearforik near Mansfied and am stoked.

I'm pretty much booked for the next few weeks as far as musky fishing goes, but if you haven't found anyone more experienced by then, I'd be happy to have you along. I can guarantee that we will get wet line. PM me if your interested. Good Luck.

Logan's Dad


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The best advice I can give you is to read as much as you can about muskie fishing. Visit the many websites devoted strictly to it. The Husky Musky Club is a great one. There are many out there and most all are filled with great people willing to help.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello. I too am relatively new to musky fishing and I absolutely love it. It is very addictive and I have yet to hook up with a husky. My uncle and I were on Clear Fork this past weekend and I didn't realize the club was having an outing over there. Lots of boats trolling all over the place. Saturday we boated 2 fish(a 40" and a 34"). I will have to post the pic later as I don't have it here. That brings my grand total for musky caught to 4 fish. I'll catch some more this summer though. You can count on it!

CG


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I posted a picture, but I don't know how to add it to the thread. I might try to fool with it:










Ok, I can attach a link from the other site I think. I hope this works. 

CG


----------



## Arrow 1 (Jun 15, 2005)

Here are two great places to start if you want to learn how to muskie fish. Just find a local chapter of The Muskies Inc. club and attend some meetings. You will learn alot.

http://www.centralohiochaptermuskiesinc.org

http://www.muskiesinc.org


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

hey critter.....
you're on my spot !!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

what do you guys reccomend at this time of year?? i heard night trolling in /or close to the prop wash works well .


----------



## Arrow 1 (Jun 15, 2005)

I have not had much luck at night on Alum Creek. I have tried it many times.


----------



## Rog Ecklund (Jul 9, 2005)

billybob7059 said:


> hi out there I am an avid bass and walleye fisherman. I would like to learn how to catch musky. I have never fished for them and would like to start. I am buying a boat soon and would like to get out with a musky hunter to see how they set up and fish for these monsters. If anyone has room on their boat I would love to come and learn from you. And I don't mind helping out with bait or gas. you can contact me on this site or email me on aol.thanks a ton
> Brad.


 Congrats on your interest to catch a monster! I am an experienced Musky Hunter, and as anyone who values this sport will tell you. There are three defining moments in our fishing experience: 1) to catch our first Musky 2) to catch our first 50" Musky, and 3) to experience the joy of watching a novice catch their first Musky. (Luckily, I've experienced all three, and especially enjoy No. 3). I've been fishing in MN for the past 25 years, and have lots of experience in the Northwest Angle (it's that little crooked hook on the northern border of our state map) as well as Mille Lacs and down around the Twin Cities. While we may be miles apart, unless you someday make a trip this way, I can share some of my technical expertise on buying certain rods/reels, the use of different baits under certain conditions, and the type of lake structures to look for, as well as certain climatic conditions that make it ideal to fish for Muskies. It's a start, and I'm sure other fishing pals can clue you in on their lucky breaks with the various lakes in your state. If you're curious about our area and the fishing conditions, feel free to let me know.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, Esoxhunter, I got news for you my friend. A whole lot of people know about that spot!!! lol That's a nice reliable "go-to" area in that resevoir. The race to get to the spring should begin each day around 4:39a.m. on these hot summer days now! lol

CG


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I know I know....I have to get in line to troll it sometimes
nice catch!


----------

